# Rifle River



## dh451 (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone know if the water level of the Rifle is still high from 55 to the Rec area? I have heard that it has been extremely high and unfishable lately. Planning a trip this coming weekend?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't know about the water level, but my parents have a cabin just north of Hale, and they got 7 inches of rain in June, and another 7 inches of rain in July. Holy lots of rain!!!
The upside is that a lot of swamps that have been relatively dry for many years now have plenty of water. Rivers are running higher, and lakes are higher - which translates to more shoreline areas for bugs and minnows to live in, which bolsters the fisheries. The downside is that wading rivers is more like it used to be, 15 years ago. 
The Trout should be fat, though.


----------



## dh451 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have not been up there yet this year.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Unless we get another deluge, you should be good to go.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

You should be fine. Not much rain here lately and it looks dry with the exception of saturday. Haven't been on the river recently but I cross it everyday and it is way down from when we got our heavy rains in July.


----------



## dh451 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Just there on thursday, fished for a couple hours and levels are fine...


----------



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

I swear that river "blows out" faster than any other stream in Michigan... but it also recovers faster too! =)

The Average Joe Fisherman


----------

